
Jenkins X replaces Prow with Lighthouse for better source control compatibility - based2
https://devclass.com/2020/06/18/jenkins-x-cloudbees-may-update/
======
moritzplassnig
TL;DR: Lighthouse is Prow + support for other git providers like Bitbucket or
GitLab

